# Just Found Angelfish Dead



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

my 2 year old angel just passed, seems like an eye issue. He was paired up with a female who is my last angel sadly. i feel really bad for her. however is it possible that she attacked him even though they were paired? i saw them either playing or about to start a mating ritual earlier today. his eye almost certainly looks like a flesh wound and not of an infection.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Aww, sorry for your loss!

I'm not sure if it was an attack, as I don't really know Angels.... someone else will know though.

If it wasn't aggression, will you get a male for her?


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah i would really like too, i thought that angels only mated with one partner for life? then if one passes they never mate again?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't say for a pair of angels as I've only ever had one, but I highly doubt your female clobbered her mate. Maybe he got stuck somewhere in the tank and injured himself?

What else do you have in there with them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Now I wouldn't say that. My male killed his mate after she ate their fry. Are you sure it was a mated pair? Just because they swam together don't make them a pair. Have they had babies together? If not, it was probably more of a territory issue as a 29 gal is to small for 2 unless they were a breeding pair.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

susankat said:


> Now I wouldn't say that. My male killed his mate after she ate their fry. Are you sure it was a mated pair? Just because they swam together don't make them a pair. Have they had babies together? If not, it was probably more of a territory issue as a 29 gal is to small for 2 unless they were a breeding pair.


Thanks for the correction  As I said, I've only ever had one all by his lonesome (Tito - R.I.P.).


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

Like Susan said, it's possible you didn't have a pair; unless you've actually seen eggs hatch or checked out their anatomy during spawning, there's absolutely no way to determine their sex. Two females will often go through the act of spawning if no male is present, but of course, the eggs will be infertile. Angels are shoaling fish and will swim together regardless of sex. Even if angels grow up together, once they reach maturity, they'll establish territories and possibly turn violent, especially if they're confined to a small area. If you want to keep angels, you should really think about a larger tank. A fully grown angel is a big fish by aquarium standards, and not subject to the one-inch-per-gallon guideline that we often hear about.


----------

